# What to do/where to stay in Big Island for 3 days



## JoyC (Jan 10, 2014)

What to do in Big Island for 3 day?

This is our family's (with two teenagers) 1st time to Hawaii for a two-week vacation in May.  We will be Honolulu for 4 days, Big Island for 3 (or 4 days), then Maui for a week 

The Big Island is where I have trouble deciding what to do/where to stay because the island is big and there are so many things to see & do. We will not have time to do them all.   1st on our list is the volcano national park - we will stay in the park for one night - where else should we stay for the 2 additional nights? 

We like to hike a lot, so we will hike the Kilauea Crater, etc. - any suggestions on what else to do?


----------



## Luanne (Jan 10, 2014)

Personally I'd suggest staying on that side of the island since you'll only be there for 3 days.  If you try to see much else you'll end up spending most of your time driving.

We like to stay in Volcano, which is right outside the park.  Our favorite (really the only place we've stayed) is Kilauea Lodge.  Even if you don't stay there be sure to eat at least one meal there.

http://www.kilauealodge.com/

You could also stay in Hilo, which is about 40 minutes from Volcano National Park.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 10, 2014)

Will you be flying into Kona or Hilo?

Sea mountain resort is 1 hour south if Kona and just 30 minutes from the park.  And right there by the black sand beach.  It has full kitchen condos instead if just hotel rooms for good prices to rent from vrbo or check with trip advisor


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 10, 2014)

ronandjoan said:


> Will you be flying into Kona or Hilo?
> 
> Sea mountain resort is 1 hour south if Kona and just 30 minutes from the park.  And right there by the black sand beach.  It has full kitchen condos instead if just hotel rooms for good prices to rent from vrbo or check with trip advisor




I've stayed at Sea Mountain, and it's a lot further south than one hour from Kona. Google Maps says 1 hour 40 minutes drive, but if you stop anywhere, or if there is any traffic at all (which is likely) it can easily add another hour to that trip.

My recommendation is also to stay on the Hilo side of things. In addition to Hilo town itself, it's an easy drive up to the Park, lots of interesting hiking in the area, night viewing of the lava (if it's above ground), the drive to see what's left of Kalapana town, where the lava covers the road.  There is plenty to keep you busy.  If you can fly in and out of Hilo, so much the better.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jan 10, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> I've stayed at Sea Mountain, and it's a lot further south than one hour from Kona. Google Maps says 1 hour 40 minutes drive, but if you stop anywhere, or if there is any traffic at all (which is likely) it can easily add another hour to that trip.



I've never stayed at Sea Mountain but we've driven past it many times.  To me it always seems very remote.  For a three day stay again you'd be in the car and on the road a lot.


----------



## JoyC (Jan 10, 2014)

thanks for all inputs,  we think it is good ideal for us to fly in&out of Hilo & stay in Hilo side. 

Any ideas what are the "must see and do" items on the Big Island?  do we miss anything on the other side island, should we take a island bus tour for a day?


----------



## Luanne (Jan 10, 2014)

JoyC said:


> thanks for all inputs,  we think it is good ideal for us to fly in&out of Hilo & stay in Hilo side.
> 
> Any ideas what are the "must see and do" items on the Big Island?  do we miss anything on the other side island, should we take a island bus tour for a day?



Of course you're going to miss things on the other side(s) of the island.   I'm not a big fan of island bus tours, but it would be a way to get a whirlwind look at what else is there.

Our idea Big Island trip is one week in Kona, one week in Waikoloa (both on the same side of the island) with a couple of nights in Volcano Village.  

To me, the biggest "must see" on the Big Island is Volcano National Park.  This is the only place I know of where you can get up close and personal with an active volcano.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 10, 2014)

Joy has three days on the Big Island. The name is true - the Big Island is more than twice the size of all the rest of the Hawaiian islands, combined. You can easily spend the better part of two days just exploring and hiking around the Park. The third day would be great to spend in and around Hilo, and the southeastern side of the island. I gave you some ideas in my previous post.  

There is a lot to do on that side of the island, without working too hard at it.  You can save everything Kona for another trip, when you'd have more time. Presuming you'd have a car, other things to do might be:

Visit South Point, the southernmost tip of land in the USA, and then the Green Sand Beach. http://lovingthebigisland.wordpress...-ka-lae-and-the-hike-to-the-green-sand-beach/. 

Explore the Black Sand Beach at Punalu'u, where the sea turtles come to sun themselves.  http://www.konaweb.com/features/punaluu/

On the highway between the Park and Hilo visit Akatsuka Orchid Gardens ( http://www.akatsukaorchid.com ) 

Visit the Mauna Loa Macadamia Nut Factory ( http://www.maunaloa.com/visitor-center/ ) 

See the Tsunami Museum in Hilo: http://www.tsunami.org

Rainbow Falls:  http://www.hawaiistateparks.org/parks/hawaii/index.cfm?park_id=57

Akaka Falls:  http://www.hawaiistateparks.org/parks/hawaii/index.cfm?park_id=2

Ahalanui hot springs Park: http://www.city-data.com/articles/Ahalanui-Park-Pahoa-Big-Island-Hawaii.html#b

With a little research, you'll be able to find plenty of other things to see and do.  Three days will easily be filled. Don't waste a day on a circle island tour - it's too much driving, not enough exploring.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jan 10, 2014)

Great list Dave. 

Again, with just three days concentrate on one area of the island.  As I said before otherwise you'll just be doing too much driving.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 10, 2014)

Luanne said:


> I've never stayed at Sea Mountain but we've driven past it many times.  To me it always seems very remote.  For a three day stay again you'd be in the car and on the road a lot.



You're right - it is pretty isolated. Great place, if you're staying close to home. But it was too remote for us. Nice place, comfortable condo to stay in, but too far away from things. The nearest grocery store is about a half hour away.  No thanks.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jan 10, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> You're right - it is pretty isolated. Great place, if you're staying close to home. But it was too remote for us. Nice place, comfortable condo to stay in, but too far away from things. The nearest grocery store is about a half hour away.  No thanks.
> 
> Dave



On our trip to Hawaii last summer dh and I spent the last week on the Big Island (we'd spent two weeks on Maui prior).  Did two nights in Volcano and then the last 5 nights at a condo rental in Kona.  We could walk everywhere.  We got so lazy we ended up just using the pool, and then walking to wherever we felt like for dinner in the evening.  It was heaven!


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2014)

Luanne said:


> On our trip to Hawaii last summer dh and I spent the last week on the Big Island (we'd spent two weeks on Maui prior).  Did two nights in Volcano and then the last 5 nights at a condo rental in Kona.  We could walk everywhere.  We got so lazy we ended up just using the pool, and then walking to wherever we felt like for dinner in the evening.  It was heaven!



We did the same thing while we were in Kona. Walked everywhere, talked to a 
Lot of locals. We loved it too. I think we only rented at car for three days on that
Trip. It was great.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 11, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> My recommendation is also to stay on the Hilo side of things. In addition to Hilo town itself, it's an easy drive up to the Park, lots of interesting hiking in the area, night viewing of the lava (if it's above ground), the drive to see what's left of Kalapana town, where the lava covers the road.  There is plenty to keep you busy.  If you can fly in and out of Hilo, so much the better.
> 
> Dave



we just like staying in condos better than in hotels, so  I thought it was handy to the park.  And at $55/night, can;t beat it.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 11, 2014)

ronandjoan said:


> we just like staying in condos better than in hotels, so  I thought it was handy to the park.  And at $55/night, can;t beat it.




I completely agree, Joan.  It's a perfectly nice place to stay, if you plan to hang around the area.  What I didn't care for when staying there was the distance and time required to "get anywhere."  She was asking about things to do that would support staying three days on the Big Island, including seeing the Park.  The Park will be only one thing they'll want to do.  If they were going to try seeing the Kona area, especially, the extra time in the car would get to be tiring.  OP has teenagers with her, so the more time they spend in the car, the less fun everyone will have. 

Dave


----------



## Tahiya (Jan 11, 2014)

*Botanical Gardens*

The Botanical Gardens N of Hilo are lovely and provide a little hiking with a gorgeous peek at the ocean at the farthest point.  Allow at least two hours.


----------



## lynne (Jan 11, 2014)

Tahiya said:


> The Botanical Gardens N of Hilo are lovely and provide a little hiking with a gorgeous peek at the ocean at the farthest point.  Allow at least two hours.



and insect repellent.  It is a 'must see' as well as Akaka Falls.  If heading up the Hamakua Coast, Waipio Valley Lookout on a clear day cannot be matched.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 12, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> I completely agree, Joan.  It's a perfectly nice place to stay, if you plan to hang around the area.  What I didn't care for when staying there was the distance and time required to "get anywhere."  She was asking about things to do that would support staying three days on the Big Island, including seeing the Park.  The Park will be only one thing they'll want to do.  If they were going to try seeing the Kona area, especially, the extra time in the car would get to be tiring.  OP has teenagers with her, so the more time they spend in the car, the less fun everyone will have.
> 
> Dave



Of course, Dave!!  It's the closest timeshare to the Park and also close to South Point in the other direction.  Spend 2 days at the park during the daytime and one evening,  then  at the resort, swim in the pool, walk on the lava , grill, see the turtles in early mornings and other evenings and then visit South POint, the Green sand beach, orchids, and Hilo another day - Hilo is great with the waterfall, the park, tsusami museum, farmers market...., that's their visit : Not much time spent in the car at all - 

Going up to Kona with only 3 days total on the Island  doesn;t make sense if they want to see the Park for most of their time even staying in Hilo.
  .and teenagers love to walk on lava, jump into the ocean at South Point - all close by.

But wherever you stay in Hawaii, it's wonderful!!!! And you ll have a great time!


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 12, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> ....the Big Island is more than twice the size of all the rest of the Hawaiian islands, combined.



Well, not quite.  It is big, but only a little larger than the other seven main islands combined, but not twice as large.  I saw a map once where they put the other islands of the state of Hawaii on top of the map of the Big Island and they took up the vast majority of the area.


----------



## JoyC (Jan 14, 2014)

Great links and suggestions.  I enjoy reading them all, so many amazing places to explore; we have a hard time to decide.  

We plan to stay two nights at Kilauea Lodge, and one night in the Hilo area, which should be a good base to explore/sightseeing North of Hilo.  

thank you all so much!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 14, 2014)

JoyC said:


> Great links and suggestions.  I enjoy reading them all, so many amazing places to explore; we have a hard time to decide.
> 
> We plan to stay two nights at Kilauea Lodge, and one night in the Hilo area, which should be a good base to explore/sightseeing North of Hilo.
> 
> thank you all so much!



Don't know if you've booked at Kilauea Lodge yet, but check out Tutu's Place.  It's one of their two bedroom cottages offsite.  That is where we have always stayed when our dds were with us.  One bedroom has a queen bed and the other has two twins.  It also has a living room and a full kitchen (which we never used).  Breakfasts are still included.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Jan 14, 2014)

*One other suggestion*

I agree with the suggestions to concentrate on Hilo and the volcano, but when you are in Hilo, stop by the Farmer's Market....it's got a lot of variety and a good chance to get real  Kona coffee.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 15, 2014)

Everything sounds wonderful!  Wish we were there too!  Have a great time.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 15, 2014)

I also concur with the suggestions to focus on the south side of the island, near Volcanos National Park, for a three-day visit. There are lots of options for places around the world to visit sandy beaches with palm trees, and many of them nicer than Big Island beaches.  But there is only one place where you can get that upfront and personal with a live volcano.

*****

Re discussion of Sea Mountain. It is isolated, and it is about as far from Hilo as it is from Kona.  But if you're going to be spending your time in and around the park I don't think the remoteness will matter.  We've stayed there when we've had ten days on the Big Island, spending 7 days in Kona and 3 at Sea Mountain.  It's fine.  But if the remoteness is an issue, your other options are rentals that are on the Hilo side of the island.  Volcano is the closest location to the park, but there are other options between Hilo and Volcano.  We stayed one time at Bed and Breakfast Mountain View, and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## momeason (Jan 15, 2014)

If you are near the park on a Wednesday, the rangers do a great tour of a very secluded pristine lava tube in Volcanos National Park. They only take 1 2people. When we were there, you needed to call exactly one day on advance to get on the list, the tour was free in 1998. My 12 and 14 year old children loved it. We all did. Really cool. There are other ranger programs. Check the website. Ask about the Wednesday hike into the rain fires to see the lava tube. It is kept pretty quiet,
not publicized much.


----------

